# Walk Behind Boom Sprayer



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Finally finished my walk behind boom sprayer project over the winter! I wanted a versatile unit that I can either wear the backpack for hilly areas, or just set it down in the cradle for more flat lawns. The power unit is an Echo gas powered backpack sprayer, good to 135 psi. The rest of the parts are TeeJet. The aluminum boom telescopes out/in on both ends, giving me between 40" and 80" spray width. There are shutoffs on the outer nozzle bodies, so I can run 3, 4, or 5 nozzles depending on the spray width required. Nice for going around the tree in my front yard where I don't waste mix on the sidewalk!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice! That is the other option to battery power. I personally use a three nozzle boom and a Maruyama MS075 for applications.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That's awesome. I'm getting close to completing one that is similar.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> That's awesome. I'm getting close to completing one that is similar.


Engine driven?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome. I'm getting close to completing one that is similar.
> ...


No... That would be in my next lifetime. Walk behind. Battery powered pump. 5 nozzle wide. Similar to the Clarkson Greg.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

How big a pump? My engine drive has enough horsepower to lay down a gallon per 1000 sq ft as fast as I can walk.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> How big a pump? My engine drive has enough horsepower to lay down a gallon per 1000 sq ft as fast as I can walk.


Not too big. 5gpm I think 60 psi.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You know, 5 GPM is a bigger pump than what goes on the 25 gallon sprayers towed behind garden tractors or else the ride on machines used by the pros. By my math, 5 nozzles x 0.4 GPM to apply 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft and the extra 3 GPM for agitation is a win.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes. I agree. Win for sure. Excited about it and the agitation. Mr @2xjtn is the one that talked me into building it. I'll show it when it's complete.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------

